# Year 10 Work Experience Woooooo!



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Well Chuffed :2thumb:

Got myself a placement for 26th April 2010 for two weeks at Markham Grange Pet Centre. :no1:

Anyone else ever done work experience in a reptile place or pet shop? Just wondering what it's going to be like to be honest. Don't mind what jobs they get me to do and will be more than happy to s out the poo :whistling2:.

:2thumb:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

i did some a JC exotics great place gotta hold some fab animals 

you just water change clean and feed really ...


----------



## callum gohrisch (Jan 8, 2009)

i got mine at grange reptiles in southampton this year woow


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Well done, placements in those sorts of places are few and far between. When I was in school (a long way back:lol2 I did mine in a vets. Lots of making tea and cleaning but some really interesting stuff too, i'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

3 weeks of my college placement at one place and 3 at another so i have 6 weeks of exotic fun hopefully.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

exoticsadmirer said:


> 3 weeks of my college placement at one place and 3 at another so i have 6 weeks of exotic fun hopefully.


3 Weeks!?!? :devil:

:gasp: We only get 2 weeks :bash:

Daaamn :lol2:

Good Luck with that btw :no1:


----------



## Straight-Up (Jul 18, 2009)

When I did mine, I had two, but that wasn't in a pet shop lol!

My sister has FOUR days to do hers >.>


----------



## The Python Kid (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm doing mine at the local zoo - well - i say local - it's almost 40 miles away!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

The Python Kid said:


> I'm doing mine at the local zoo - well - i say local - it's almost 40 miles away!


 
How you getting there mate? My College has something if you pay more than £5 for travel, it's paid for by government or something. Im biking it to markham has it's not that far away, few miles.

:2thumb:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

i wanted to do it at a safari park. 2 flaws they are booked till next year and i can't drive so i'm buggered with that one.


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

i had mine at watermarque in yeovil, twas brilliant, i loved it, exept the piranhas that i had to clean! :O
best week of my school life i reckon, good luck dude!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Need to find mine but it's turning out to be arse of a job .


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> Need to find mine but it's turning out to be arse of a job .


 i know how you mean, the teachers were all saying that they cant stress how important it is to get it straight away, i decided to ignore the advice, it was only by sheer luck that someone pulled out of watermarque so i got a place last minute, the teachers werre right afterall!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Tried two reptile shops, Pets At Home and vets


----------



## bluejon91 (Sep 1, 2009)

enjoy cleanin out all the poo lol but thats all part of it


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

i did 2weeks in a reptile shop and it was pretty cool, feeding and cleaning, dealing with customers etc... well rounded, not giving me the shite jobs that no-one wants. great experience.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> Tried two reptile shops, Pets At Home and vets


 
Do you not have any local pet shops or reptile houses? Try those, to be honest i don't see why people wouldn't want free labour, i certainly wouldn't mind it if i owned a shop...

Or even dog kennels for that matter. I know some RSPCA branches provide work experience. 

:2thumb: Best of luck mate


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

i got mine at b;ham rpes n pets which is my local icant w8:lol2:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

rase0121 said:


> i got mine at b;ham rpes n pets which is my local icant w8:lol2:


Have fun there mate. :2thumb: Whats your dates?


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

i did my work ex in a vets which was dead good!

i used to work at scales and tails in leicester though which was actually the most amazing job ever! You'll love doing your work ex. in a repty shop


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

I worked in a dog groomers for my work experience...and im still doing it...will for the rest of my life i reckon. I've had a few different jobs inbetween and nothing compares to it. cant wait to have my own shop oneday xxxxxxx


----------



## Crown Prince Of Crime (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow you're lucky I still can't seem to get any placements yet! Might go with freelance photographer............


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

haha funnily enough i sell cameras for a part time job as well as dog grooming xx


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

i did mine in my local pet shop before summer holidays. i now work there full time. tbh the staff will just give u all the rubbish jobs. i.e cleaning, sweeping and making cups of tea lol. i enjoyed it


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

thats how most jobs start out as a youngster.....i make the best damn milky coffees in our workplace xx


----------

